# List why you would date you.



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

This isn't meant to be condescending. Many people act like they're undateable or all of the "jerks" get the girls. List here and remind yourself why anyone would be lucky to date you. Don't think about the anxiety of asking someone out. Imagine you are three months into a nice relationship. What reasons does your significant other have to continue dating you.

Please don't just say "Nothing >:-| " because that is just self defeating and not true.

My reasons:


I'm really good at cuddling
I ask about her day and care about what she has to say
I tease in a fun spirited way and love to surprise her with my humor
I know/express sex is a privilege and nobody is owed it
I give spontaneous gifts but don't overdo it
I'm honest
I make suggestions if we're bored
I tell her things she does that I like
I still dress up for her
I try to be a mood booster instead of a burden


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I wouldn't date myself since I'm not into the same gender or attracted to myself buuuuut if I was the opposite gender:

-Introverted
-Would like the same shows as me I suppose so we would never have an issue with picking movies or shows. Though it might not make me try anything new
-Would like the same food as me and no contest over where to eat or consider food allergies


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

meepie said:


> I wouldn't date myself since I'm not into the same gender or attracted to myself buuuuut if I was the opposite gender:
> 
> -Introverted
> -Would like the same shows as me I suppose so we would never have an issue with picking movies or shows. Though it might not make me try anything new
> -Would like the same food as me and no contest over where to eat or consider food allergies


I don't really mean in a literal sense. Just like why you would make a good partner. But those reasons work


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No reason.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

There is literally nothing.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Okay, here we go:

I'm a very nice guy. (everyone says this)
I have great hair.
I've done lots of things and been to lots of places.
I can talk to anyone and be very entertaining.
I'm extremely broad-minded.
I tan well if I do it slowly.
I like the beach so you can come with me if you want.

And I really do have good hair - which is possibly unusual at my advanced age.


----------



## OldWhiteDude (Feb 24, 2016)

Attractive, intelligent, funny. I have my issues but I'd totally date me


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

minimized said:


> There is literally nothing.


Yeah but what's your hair like?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

-Because I'm "on fleek" 
-I'm great 
-Im smart 
-I'm goofy 
-I like cookies 
-I can sing 
-I can write when I set my mind to it 
-I'm a diamond and me would be lucky to have me 

-there was some sarcasm in some of those


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

hey, nice idea for fun thread. could use some distractions.

I'm DEAD QUIET now and still insecure etc etc.
but if I were to imagine me in the best wavelength possible:

. I've got many interests ranging from art to survival stuff (still very inhibited though). Many things we can explore together.
. I love staying home, just going on a modest picnic in the park as well as traveling, camping & road trips.
. I love learning things (the mystery of Sanskrit, Icelandic & Latin awaits! :lol), would be fun learning/discussing something ('light') together as a date.
. I'm independent not clingy (even really hate to ask for help), relatively low maintenance.
. I'm attractive.. if Gisele Alain is your type (although my appearance changes depending on my mood).










. I'm generally sensitive & serious. no meaningless 'games', no nonsense.
. On the other hand I can be playful like a kid. wouldn't mind at all playing all-city-tour treasure hunt game, puzzles, seek-and-find, etc just two of us! :lol ..provided we've got our own rides, gas & other resources.
. I'm not attached to family, I've got my own opinions unaffected by 'tribes'. if I had to run away with him then I will! >

that's all for now, still not knowing (= exploring!) who I am..


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

- None


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Prince Adrian said:


> hey, nice idea for fun thread. could use some distractions.
> 
> I'm DEAD QUIET now and still insecure etc etc.
> but if I were to imagine me in the best wavelength possible:
> ...


I just saw those words. You like Sanskrit?

I actually used to study that. 

You have some of the most unusual imagery I've ever seen on here btw. (sorry to get all serious)


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> - None


come on you know you have some good qualities, you just have to discover them


----------



## Aaron Tupaz (Apr 4, 2016)

M0rbid said:


> - None


Anyone who says None must be modest


----------



## Topia (Apr 7, 2016)

- I don't have a conversation with someone on Facebook/Snap chat when I'm out with someone else. This ****ing generation.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i have a pretty big d. i can eat the box real good. im a seafood lover plus i can lay the pipe and i can go for miles.
im not horrible looking
i can cook hella good. everyone loves my cooking.
i can take care of myself. im a great cleaner. man if if i was a women id be the greatest housewife , i always think that to myself. 
im not clingy and like doing things on my own.i wont suffocate you. 
im strong willed
ive done lots of crazy things in my life and have lots of stories to tell. 
im daring.
im not smart but im not a complete idiot
im not a punk. nobody picks on me , nobody bullies me. im respected.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Literally ****ing nothing I can give you 100+ reasons why *not* to date me though


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

don said:


> I just saw those words. You like Sanskrit?
> 
> I actually used to study that.
> 
> You have some of the most unusual imagery I've ever seen on here btw. (sorry to get all serious)


It's on my list. But I just study languages for fun, and right now like I said I'm still very-VERY inhibited. I used to learn French & Spanish via Pimsleur everyday but now has stopped since months ago.

No problem. I like being unusual (anything but ordinary!).


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Literally ****ing nothing I can give you 100+ reasons why *not* to date me though


 I don't know you but i bet you have some good things about you


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

Aaron Tupaz said:


> Anyone who says None must be modest


It's true. They don't feel the need to flaunt themselves. It's good to recognize the good qualities in yourself though.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

StephCurry said:


> Literally ****ing nothing I can give you 100+ reasons why *not* to date me though


I bet if you did I could find at least 5 of those reasons to be reasons to actually date you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> I don't know you but i bet you have some good things about you





Tryingtoacceptmyself said:


> I bet if you did I could find at least 5 of those reasons to be reasons to actually date you.


Both of you are completely wrong.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Prince Adrian said:


> It's on my list. But I just study languages for fun, and right now like I said I'm still very-VERY inhibited. I used to learn French & Spanish via Pimsleur everyday but now has stopped since months ago.
> 
> No problem. I like being unusual (anything but ordinary!).


Yeah - unusual is good. 

I used to study Asian languages at Uni. I did Indonesian/Malay, Classical Malay and Sanskrit.

Sanskrit is not as hard as people make it out to be - it's very logical and has a strict order. It depends how it's taught. My lecturer was an old hippy who taught us in his office with an old-fashioned black-board. He was great fun.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Quite a few reasons.

- I am empathetic and understanding. I think I am a nice person. Responsible as well. 
- I am someone very ambitious and driven.
- I can speak three languages and I have a thing for foreign cultures.
- Would love to travel the world over someday. Maybe I am adventurous.
- I am awesome lol
- I think I would make a great mom someday. Loves kids, would especially love my own ones to the moon and back.
- I like my face lol, I look fine.
- I am quite into philosophy and different types of music.
- I can cook a little and I dig all cuisines.

Of course there are a few down sides to me. Everyone has their good and the bad. But I still like myself enough just the way I am, though working on my flaws though.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Both of you are completely wrong.


come on don't be like that, everybody has good things about them even if you don't notice somebody else will


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

don said:


> Yeah - unusual is good.
> 
> I used to study Asian languages at Uni. I did Indonesian/Malay, Classical Malay and Sanskrit.
> 
> Sanskrit is not as hard as people make it out to be - it's very logical and has a strict order. It depends how it's taught. My lecturer was an old hippy who taught us in his office with an old-fashioned black-board. He was great fun.


Wow that's cool! Why did you study them btw? Want to be an interpreter or teach them?

Hmm.. now if you said Sanskrit is not hard, then it's no longer mysterious. I think I'll pick something else for my fun list. :lol as if I've got enough intelligence for that..


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> come on don't be like that, everybody has good things about them even if you don't notice somebody else will


I know you are trying to be nice and I appreciate that. I'm being realistic so I don't want to be fed with optimistic bullsh** everything about me is repulsive this is a FACT


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

minimized said:


> There is literally nothing.














don said:


> And I really do have good hair


 lol!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

don said:


> Yeah - unusual is good.
> 
> I used to study Asian languages at Uni. I did Indonesian/Malay, Classical Malay and Sanskrit.
> 
> Sanskrit is not as hard as people make it out to be - it's very logical and has a strict order. It depends how it's taught. My lecturer was an old hippy who taught us in his office with an old-fashioned black-board. He was great fun.


That's actually really interesting. I can understand some malay. As for Sanksrit, I would love to learn it in the future. That language means something to me. 0


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Prince Adrian said:


> Wow that's cool! Why did you study them btw? Want to be an interpreter or teach them?
> *
> Hmm.. now if you said Sanskrit is not hard, then it's no longer mysterious.* I think I'll pick something else for my fun list. :lol as if I've got enough intelligence for that..


Well, these things are subjective.

One of my lecturers started the class by saying "Welcome to the hardest thing you will ever study at University." 

I just did it for fun. I go to Indonesia a lot so it seemed like a good idea. And things sort of escalated - I also did a lot of Hindu and Buddhist philosophy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> I know you are trying to be nice and I appreciate that. I'm being realistic so I don't want to be fed with optimistic bullsh** everything about me is repulsive this is a FACT


1) You are a good person.
2) You love basketball.

Here, just gave you 2 reasons.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> I know you are trying to be nice and I appreciate that. I'm being realistic so I don't want to be fed with optimistic bullsh** everything about me is repulsive this is a FACT


its okay one day you will realize your something more than what you believe you are


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

alostgirl said:


> That's actually really interesting. *I can understand some malay.* As for Sanksrit, I would love to learn it in the future. That language means something to me. 0


That's great. 

I seriously think i should start a meetup group one day and we can all meet on Kuta beach in Bali.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> 1) You are a good person.
> 2) You love basketball.
> 
> Here, just gave you 2 reasons.


1) I'm not a good person

2) That is not a ****ing reason


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

StephCurry said:


> I know you are trying to be nice and I appreciate that. I'm being realistic so I don't want to be fed with optimistic bullsh** everything about me is repulsive this is a FACT


"Facts" are often subjective too mate.

I think I saw a picture of you one time and you're a nice looking young guy. You don't believe this - obviously. One day you might change your mind though. 

Don't worry, you'll be ok.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> I know you are trying to be nice and I appreciate that. I'm being realistic so I don't want to be fed with optimistic bullsh** everything about me is repulsive this is a FACT


offtopic 
im not trying to cheer you up or anything like that but if i lived closed to you i would want to be your friend and hang out
. your cool as f to me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

don said:


> That's great.
> 
> I seriously think i should start a meetup group one day and we can all meet on Kuta beach in Bali.


I actually live in a tiny country really, really close to Bali. But never been there before though. Closest I went to was Batam.

Bali is interesting because I heard they practice an old kind of Hinduism or something, would I be right?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

StephCurry said:


> 1) I'm not a good person
> 
> 2) That is not a ****ing reason


In other words leave you alone? (I don't intend this in a mean way)

Basketball is a fun thing to enjoy with others, so why not?

Anyway...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

alostgirl said:


> I actually live in *a tiny country really, really close to Bali.* But never been there before though. Closest I went to was Batam.
> 
> Bali is interesting because I heard they practice an old kind of Hinduism or something, would I be right?


Well you really shouldn't have said that - because now I need to know where you are. 

Yes they do - Bali is Hindu. I've been there a few times when they even have a day of complete quiet - called Nyepi. No-one is allowed out of the hotel (so you need to be in a good one.  ) It can get very boring - but it's just one of their traditions. It's a great place.

I go there a lot, nice beaches too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> 1) I'm not a good person
> 
> 2) That is not a ****ing reason


Okay then pal.

Maybe as others pointed out, one day you would understand what we all meant.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

don said:


> Well, these things are subjective.
> 
> One of my lecturers started the class by saying *"Welcome to the hardest thing you will ever study at University."*
> 
> I just did it for fun. I go to Indonesia a lot so it seemed like a good idea. And things sort of escalated - I also did a lot of Hindu and Buddhist philosophy.


ooh.. I see. well, until I solve my current *personal* philosophical puzzles I wont be able to go forward studying/solving anything else. on the other hand, nope, for me there is nothing in academic world hardest than what I'm going through now. it's almost - if not indeed - about life & death. (I guess we all facing these, of our own, one way or another.)

good thing you've still got your interests. keep it up.


----------



## Bellerophon (Mar 10, 2016)

-Ive been told that I'm an amazing kisser
-smart when I'm serious
- have goals
- i wouldn't say that I'm funny, but I make a lot of people laugh
- I'm kind
- I'm assertive
- good listener 
-generous


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

don said:


> Well you really shouldn't have said that - because now I need to know where you are.
> 
> Yes they do - Bali is Hindu. I've been there a few times when they even have a day of complete quiet - called Nyepi. No-one is allowed out of the hotel (so you need to be in a good one.  ) It can get very boring - but it's just one of their traditions. It's a great place.
> 
> I go there a lot, nice beaches too.


I live in Singapore, which is relatively close to Bali I think. Also the reason why I can understand a little Malay. My cousins and their parents would be visiting this place later this year during the holidays lol. Hoping I could travel soon. Have quite a few places on my bucket list but some places are as far away as Jerusalem and Egypt. Definitely going to have to save money. and I think I just went off topic lol 0


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I'm good in the sack. Trust me, I would know. I'm always there when I wake up the next morning, and I make myself breakfast. 
I listen to what I have to say. Sometimes I feel like I'm inside my own head.
When I go out, I always ask myself where I want to go, I'm very thoughtful and courteous that way. To top it off, I can drive myself just about anywhere I want, and pay for my own dinner.
I can cuddle nonstop. Sometimes I feel like I'm a part of my own body.
Overall, I'd say I've been a great person to be with. I've been together 23 years, and I love it together. Just ask myself, and I'll say the same thing.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

don said:


> Yeah but what's your hair like?


Pretty gross and unstylish and probably going to thin out to an unpleasant degree. Some guys make it look so easy.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> lol!


Ha :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

minimized said:


> Ha :b


:grin2:


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Prince Adrian said:


> ooh.. I see. well, until I solve my current *personal* philosophical puzzles I wont be able to go forward studying/solving anything else. on the other hand, nope, *for me there is nothing in academic world hardest than what I'm going through now. *it's almost - if not indeed - about life & death. (I guess we all facing these, of our own, one way or another.)
> 
> good thing you've still got your interests. keep it up.


Yes, you're probably right. But try not to get too tangled up with everything. That's what I used to do when I was young. It's unnecessary.

You seem very smart - and very original. Which is a great combination. You're going to go a very long way.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

don said:


> "Facts" are often subjective too mate.
> 
> I think I saw a picture of you one time and you're a nice looking young guy. You don't believe this - obviously. One day you might change your mind though.
> 
> Don't worry, you'll be ok.


I hope so Don but I'm lacking in hope. This does not feel like a 'phase' to me.



andretti said:


> offtopic
> im not trying to cheer you up or anything like that but if i lived closed to you i would want to be your friend and hang out
> . your cool as f to me.


Thanks bro I appreciate that, you're cool af too & I would defo hang with you if I could



alostgirl said:


> Okay then pal.
> 
> Maybe as others pointed out, one day you would understand what we all meant.


Maybe. :sigh


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

minimized said:


> Pretty gross and unstylish and probably going to thin out to an unpleasant degree. *Some guys make it look so easy*.


We do - and I'd just like to apologise for that right now.  (I can't help it so don't be angry)

Maybe try a hairdresser? Even if they can't fix it you can still just sit there and stare at all the good-looking young women in the salon. (well - that's what I do anyway)


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Idk why the hell anyone would date me tbh with all the disorders I have. I have faults. I'm def human ffs. Anyways...

~ I've gotta go with the OP, I've been told I'm an awesome cuddler
~ been told I'm a pretty good kisser
~ I have a twisted sense of humor, but it's also very broad, I love to laugh
~ I'm compassionate and empathetic and forgiving (comes with having kids)
~ I love waiting on her, bringing her coffee, bfast in bed, wining and dining (and 69ing) her
~ I'm very unselfish in bed, nothing I love more than making / helping her get there
~ I'm motivated and have life goals and push myself towards them


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

StephCurry said:


> I hope so Don but I'm lacking in hope. This does not feel like a 'phase' to me.


One word mate - therapy. I don't say this to be rude, of course.

It sounds like you have BDD - they can help you.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

don said:


> Yes, you're probably right. But try not to get too tangled up with everything. That's what I used to do when I was young. It's unnecessary.
> 
> You seem very smart - and very original. Which is a great combination. You're going to go a very long way.


I've tried to listen to my own compass as clear as possible, but often times I can't help having storms clouding everything. :/

and whoa-whoa-whoa thanks a lot! you don't know how precious this is. I've NEVER heard anyone said this to me for years! (those times in university really 'destroyed' me, didn't they? *cynical laugh*)










_"okay watson, I think we can REALLY get out of here!"_
​


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

gumballhead said:


> Well, I'm good in the sack. Trust me, I would know. I'm always there when I wake up the next morning, and I make myself breakfast.
> I listen to what I have to say. Sometimes I feel like I'm inside my own head.
> When I go out, I always ask myself where I want to go, I'm very thoughtful and courteous that way. To top it off, I can drive myself just about anywhere I want, and pay for my own dinner.
> I can cuddle nonstop. Sometimes I feel like I'm a part of my own body.
> Overall, I'd say I've been a great person to be with. I've been together 23 years, and I love it together. Just ask myself, and I'll say the same thing.


Now you see - that's funny. You often give yourself a hard time.

You should stop.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Prince Adrian said:


> I've tried to listen to my own compass as clear as possible, but often times I can't help having storms clouding everything. :/
> 
> and whoa-whoa-whoa thanks a lot! you don't know how precious this is. I've never heard anyone said this to me for years! (those times in university really 'destroyed' me, didn't they? *cynical laugh*)
> 
> ...


See what I mean about interesting and unusual images? 

You're fantastic.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

alostgirl said:


> I live in Singapore, which is relatively close to Bali I think. Also the reason why I can understand a little Malay. My cousins and their parents would be visiting this place later this here during the holidays lol. Hoping I could travel soon. Have quite a few places on my bucket list but some places are as far away as Jerusalem and Egypt. Definitely going to have to save money. and I think I just went off topic lol 0


Singapore's great.

You should pop down to Jakarta some time too - it's a great city, very sophisticated although their plumbing isn't quite up to Singapore's standard. 

Israel and Egypt would be fantastic - I would skip Egypt for a while though.

Have always wanted to go to Israel too - a friend did ages ago and said it was one of the best places she'd ever visited.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

don said:


> See what I mean about interesting and unusual images?
> 
> You're fantastic.


:crying::crying:*touched*
I think it's because I read & watch many. and remember them.










inner Haddock is happy. thanks again! :lol
​


----------



## DespairSenpai (Jan 19, 2016)

None
I have no dating experience whatsoever, I'm also a nihilist and incredibly unemotional.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

- I'm okay with you dating other people.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

don said:


> One word mate - therapy. I don't say this to be rude, of course.
> 
> It sounds like you have *BDD* - they can help you.


Body dysmorphic disorder...?


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

i'd date me for unidentified reasons just because i'd like to get to know me better.


----------



## MTCC27 (Mar 21, 2016)

I can only think of one reason why I'd date me and that would be because I feel bad for me because I'm a loser. So I'd give myself a pity date.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

My good traits,

Intelligence, decent looking (sorta hehe), can be quite amusing, good hand eye coordination .



don said:


> And I really do have good hair - which is possibly unusual at my advanced age.


It's very unusual Don. I suddenly noticed how much mine has started receeding at the temples the other day, for some reason I hadn't been paying attention. Seems to have happened a lot in the last couple of years too, so I thought I have dodged hair loss but I guess not.

But hey, what can ya do right? Genetics gonna genetic. At some point my luxurious mane will have to be removed I guess


----------



## TheChainTV (Apr 9, 2016)

List Why I would Date Me :

Caring
Helpful
I like Video Games and Otaku Life
Funny
Loves to Draw
My name is Hero 

Well I could count my blessings but there is to much to mention


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

- I think I'm a decent, honest person at heart. Well, once you scrape through the many layers of bitterness, that is. 
- I have a sense of humour.
- I despise cheating.
- Imagine how rewarding it would be to persevere with someone like me instead of settling for the first "normie" you can find!

...Of course, there are far more negatives that _completely _outweigh these, but hey, I tried.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm all about connection and trust.
I'm sexually disciplined to make sure you experience the ecstasy of sexual fulfillment and sweet warm love
There's no bad side to me--you will be able to rest assured in what you will have. 

These are of course not routine "dating" qualities but relationship ones. I'm not a dater at this point, but dinner and a movie wouldn't be out of the question. Just please don't be a republican.0


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I would date _myself_ (male equivalent) because I get really passionate about sharing the same interests, and it's so hard to find a kindred spirit, and we could thus be obsessively devoted to the same interests and to each other. We could write stories and share injokes and make believe. We could be so goofy and silly and free together and never get bored.

This isn't nearly a good enough reason for anyone else to date me though (haven't even made any platonic friends based on this), plus there are many more reasons not to date me that quickly cancel this one reason out, but this is the Positive Thinking subforum so I won't go further into that. :/


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 16, 2016)

I want to date myself...wish I could clone myself.

Don't think anyone else is interested, once in a while I work up the courage to ask someone out but so far no one has been interested. Trying to find contentment in being alone but still hold out some hope of meeting someone someday.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

I can actually think of plenty of reasons that a gal might want to date me. The problem is that those reasons for dating me are completely overridden by reasons that she wouldn't want to date me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> My good traits,
> 
> Intelligence, decent looking (sorta hehe), can be quite amusing, good hand eye coordination .
> 
> ...


Don't worry Bob - I think you look great. 

Yeah, I guess I've been lucky in the hair department - my old man still had hair even in his 80's, (plus he used to try and chat up the nurses even when he was old. It was embarassing. :roll )


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

StephCurry said:


> Body dysmorphic disorder...?


Yes, it sounds a lot like it. I've seen a few other guys say you look good too but you don't seem to believe it. Is that true?

I've watched a few programs on it and tried to find one of them but it seems to have been removed from youtube. It showed a few people that had this problem - and therapy really helped them to see how illogical their beliefs about themselves actually were.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

don said:


> Don't worry Bob - I think you look great.
> 
> Yeah, I guess I've been lucky in the hair department - my old man still had hair even in his 80's, (plus he used to try and chat up the nurses even when he was old. It was embarassing. :roll )


Hehe ty Don  - Yeh my Dad is 72 and still has a pretty full head of hair, I observed on my mums side some of the relatives there and its a bit less ideal heh, but still, might progress very slowly in my case.

Hah at your dad chatting up the nurses


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I wouldn't date myself. I'm not gay sorry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

don said:


> Yes, it sounds a lot like it. I've seen a few other guys say you look good too but you don't seem to believe it. Is that true?
> 
> I've watched a few programs on it and tried to find one of them but it seems to have been removed from youtube. It showed a few people that had this problem - and therapy really helped them to see how illogical their beliefs about themselves actually were.


My picture was on here for a very short period so I'm not 100% sure if you've even seen it. No, nobody commented on my appearance on that thread (although people have commented in real life, and not in a good way..).

However, Kevin mentioned it to me later on a different thread. I'm very confident he was just being nice, as he is a very nice guy in general - certainly not the type to directly tell someone they look unappealing.

I appreciate where you're coming from & will certainly consider seeking therapy, although my mirror and life experiences thus far appear to provide an accurate representation of myself, in my opinion. :frown2:


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

^^

I think I did see it.  And you looked fine. I think the guy that calls himself @andretti commented on it too - sorry if I'm getting you mixed up with someone else though, but I don't think so. 

Edit: plus soon you will have different experiences, so your opinion will probably change. All you need is one girl to take an interest in you and things will seem a little bit more promising mate.


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

Good thread idea OP.

I would date me because:

- I'm kind, generous and full of love.
- I'm quite pretty.
- I'm empathetic and sensitive.
- I'm honorable and honest when it counts.
- I'd never leave me 

I think that's about it, other than having interests in common with myself.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> My picture was on here for a very short period so I'm not 100% sure if you've even seen it. No, nobody commented on my appearance on that thread (although people have commented in real life, and not in a good way..).
> 
> However, Kevin mentioned it to me later on a different thread. I'm very confident he was just being nice, as he is a very nice guy in general - certainly not the type to directly tell someone they look unappealing.
> 
> I appreciate where you're coming from & will certainly consider seeking therapy, although my mirror and life experiences thus far appear to provide an accurate representation of myself, in my opinion. :frown2:





don said:


> ^^
> 
> I think I did see it.  And you looked fine. I think the guy that calls himself @andretti commented on it too - sorry if I'm getting you mixed up with someone else though, but I don't think so.
> 
> Edit: plus soon you will have different experiences, so your opinion will probably change. All you need is one girl to take an interest in you and things will seem a little bit more promising mate.


yes you are correct @don.
i saw his pic and commented on it . i expected a hideous chud but hes better looking then me. he has bbd and people with that cant be convinced otherwise. hes a cool guy and i have nothing but good to say about @StephCurry. i know eventually hes going to get a good looking girl. id put money on it.


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

1- in the nepZONE

2- im loyal when you throw money at me like dj khaled likes

*BUT!

*i'm not a cute 2d girl from hyperdimension neptunia so it all goes out of tae window, sigh. If only I could be so neppy; my soul would be eternal.

I can't use VR either for it.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Because I have the FIRE IN MY EYES.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

charming
spontaneous
good table manners
housebroken


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

The only reason as to why you should date me...

[spoiler=spoiler]
Who can deny this sexy beast?








[spoiler=spoiler]
I can cook. Though I enjoy eating more so it's first come, first served. Eh cancel that don't touch my food!
[/spoiler]
[/spoiler]


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry Im not single. I already have 2 boyfriends that I don't even know and have never met, a bestfriend/husband who isnt actually my bestfriend and I dont even know who they are, the list goes on and on about my current commitments that i did not agree to. 

My actual best friend is just friends with me and does not know what people are going on about.


----------



## QuietLabrador19 (Apr 13, 2016)

I think someone would date me because:

-I'm honest
-I think I'm fairly good looking
-I'm a good listener and am empathetic towards others
-I would be loyal
-I have a pretty wide range of interests
-and I'm pretty smart (I think).


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

-I am studying Beauty Therapy so my future girlfriend/wife would admit they were the luckiest woman in the world because hey, who DOESN'T want to date a girl who knows how to perform makeup, massage and facial treatments?!

-I am extremely affectionate by nature and love sharing my clothes so my future girlfriend would always have my jacket or hoodie wrapped around her if she ever got cold (I know how f**king cheesy that sounds)

-I ALWAYS wear perfume! Or at least deodorant/bodyspray. In other words I smell like a bed of roses  And the girl of my dreams will eventually come into my life and likely appreciate my hygiene.

-I'm actually a pretty good cook 

-I'm adventurous.

-I'm stronger then I look (I'm serious) So if we ever got in trouble somewhere along the line I believe I have a pretty good shot at protecting her. Plus I have trained in Martial Arts a bit! I'm no pro though!

-I simply don't lie. It's the one thing I resent in people when I catch them doing it! Little white lies are okay, I do them on the occasion. I'm talking big lies.

-I have a nice body under them clothes, so she would be lucky there too. 

-I'm awesome at spelling and problem solving! And I don't mind getting my hands dirty! Unless we're talking blood!

-I love spending money on the people I love! She wouldn't go a day without knowing how much I love her! ♥ Xx


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

Decent looking
Confident enough
Outgoing
£
Open-minded
Intelligent
Empathetic
Humorous 
In-Shape
Straightforward
Dislike Drama
Positive


Deep thoughts...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

-I'm a pretty easy going guy. Nothing really bothers me that much. I'm definitely not a high-strung person. 

-Quirky sense of humor. I'm not gonna lie, if you're a serious-natured no nonsense type of person, we probably will not get along. 

-I can be very logical and inquisitive but also very creative and silly. 

-I love being active, playing sports.

-I also love music. I play guitar, drums and piano. 

-I know i'm no Brad Pitt but I don't think i'm a terrible looking guy. I try to keep myself in shape, but I am pretty short and skinny so if you're not into short guys, you probably will not like me.



















tldr bonus

I think the reason why i'm 21 and still never had a gf or had little interaction with women is because I was very shy around women and it's held me back and made me miss some opportunities, some I wish I could take back. One was pretty recently and I felt terrible, I could have asked for her number but I didn't I panicked and it's a bad feeling to have when you know you messed up. But i'm slowly but surely getting more comfortable around women, I don't want to let a another girl I like simply walk away without me taking a chance and asking for her #. If I get rejected, of course i'll hurt but nothing hurts more than asking what if? 



















-


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

excellent credit score


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I can magically find missing items.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I swallow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

truant said:


> I swallow.


:nw


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Bcos im sexy hehe. :/


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

No dating experience, so it's irrelevant.
No experiences = no oppoturnity in getting experience in the first place = a vicious cycle.

You people call it "being negative", I just call it common sense.


----------



## MEandJustMe (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't know.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

- I am empathetic 
- I want to listen about how your day was
- I will reach out to you but only once in awhile. I won't text you every second 
- I will not put you down or call you mean names 
- I turn off the lights or TV when I leave the room in order to not overuse hydro
- I only do laundry once a week during cheaper times of the day 
- My bike will never be as expensive as yours so it will make yours look really good 
- I believe in a two Tv rule so you can watch what you want and I can watch what I want 
- I will help shovel in the wintertime and even cut grass in the summer 
- I will share my popcorn with you
- I will always remember your birthday
- I prefer long distance relationships 
- I want to date a Canadian 
- I am not going to the mall every second for clothes so that helps save money 
- I do not like expensive restaurants. It just seems like a waste of money to me 
- I will never have you listening to country music or rap music 
- I will be there for you especially when you are feeling depressed 
- I never want to buy a house so that will save me money on repairs
- I never want to have kids


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm a mad synthesizer freak.
*
*


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

-Good listener
-Affectionate
-polite
-spontaneous
-I'm good at cooking and stuff


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm pretty and I'm smart.

And sometimes, I'm pretty smart.

Win.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I have really good sex moves that I learned in China.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm loyal, smart, hardworking, a great couch potato buddy, good listener, compassionate but not overly sensitive, like to laugh, have weird sense of humor, love animals, honest, understanding, compassionate, like computer games, like to remember little details about people, have inside jokes, and would have the same morals. Although if I dated a guy version of myself we probably would be awkward and not talk much. xD


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wouldn't


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I would like to date someone like me because I could just talk about interesting stuff all day long. Like just useless interesting things.. like the solar system, artificial intelligence and why people do the things they do. I would never be bored if I could talk to someone about the same things that interest me. Sometimes I wish I was a lesbian so my entire relationship would be nothing but talking to each other. You know.. because men are generally less talkative than women... and when you don't talk to anyone ever, its nice to just go wild and blab all day long to someone your comfortable with.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I would like to date someone like me because I could just talk about interesting stuff all day long. Like just useless interesting things.. like the solar system, artificial intelligence and why people do the things they do. I would never be bored if I could talk to someone about the same things that interest me. Sometimes I wish I was a lesbian so my entire relationship would be nothing but talking to each other. You know.. because men are generally less talkative than women... and when you don't talk to anyone ever, its nice to just go wild and blab all day long to someone your comfortable with.


I'm with you here.  Even the lesbian part I could be ok with, but the logisitics....:roll


----------

